# Words That Should Be in the EMS Dictionary But Aren't



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2006)

Clicky



> *Hypermedischemia:* n. A condition found in newly licensed EMT-Bs, characterized by restricted blood flow to the brain due to the centrifugal force created by the EMT-B spinning around rapidly, wondering what to do during their first cardiac arrest call.
> 
> -Submitted by Brian P. Meadows, Offshore EMT-P, Acadian Ambulance and Air-Med, Carencro, Louisiana



~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 3, 2006)

LMAO!!!  I have that book, I love it.


----------



## emtd29 (Feb 6, 2006)

*ABCDE*: Airway, Breathing, Call a Doctor and Escape. Performed by some ancillary staff at facilities.

Typically found and seen at most nursing homes...


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> Clicky
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


Ya do like it says in "House of God"..During a code the first thing you do is take your own pulse!!!!!


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

emtd29 said:
			
		

> *ABCDE*: Airway, Breathing, Call a Doctor and Escape. Performed by some ancillary staff at facilities.
> 
> Typically found and seen at most nursing homes...


That's the honest to God truth...nursing homes are the worst offenders. Calling codes on DNRs and 2am STAT runs to the ER for a bone broken yesterday.


----------



## pfd_emt126 (Feb 18, 2006)

Walkie Talkie -- noun.  To be used in conjuction with ABC, ambulate before carry.  If patient walks out to the ambulance and loads themself and walks better than either person on the ambulance, they can walkie their own selves into the ED.


----------

